# PFury love



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I know we all like to mock each other saying we love each other, but does anyone on PFury seceretly have a crush on anyone else?

come on confess!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Marco does with Bobme


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i do have a secret crush with myself


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well if I told you it wouldnt be a secret, now would it?!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well if I told you it wouldnt be a secret, now would it?!


 no need for secerets now - this thread is designed to relieve that burdin from your shoulders


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol
fourtunatley i dont lol.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Pretend it's not a secret. Pretend it's a message from god for you to tell us.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> come on confess!!!!


 Okay you first...


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

correct me if im wrong, which i prolly am, but Karen is the only girl ive seen on here. are there anymore?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BlackBullet and I are the only active ones. It seems Chelsea stoped and Sandra...well shes temporarily on vacation away from the site/internet.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nope


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nope karen wanted me but i said no the toffee isnt interested lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> nope karen wanted me but i said no the toffee isnt interested lol


 well karen no luck with the toffee, I realize your in love with the guy but youll get over it. Maybe Hannibal is up for grabs


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> nope karen wanted me but i said no the toffee isnt interested lol


 Dont hurt yourself by flattery.

My "love life" doesnt even involve Pfury.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i do ..its mike..i ask if i could join the big lewboski crew with him..he said it was too late ..position were already filled.MIKE(as the dude)mark(walter) and nate(donnie)







..i told him that its okay i wanted to play jesus..but he still shot me down....







he said innes was jesus


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awwww :sad:

I wanna be the hot prostitute wife!


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

looks like somebodys a lil dsperate to resort to Pfury for a date


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> awwww :sad:
> 
> I wanna be the hot prostitute wife!


 really do suck *@@@ for 1000 bucks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not Jesus!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

innes i think youd make a great jesus


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I thought p13 and his hand was a good love match


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah we cant forget the classics


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I would love to hit a few people from the back side.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> I would love to hit a few people from the back side.










cant catch me bananna man!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beware Braves, those who underestimate the power of the nana are the first to feel it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BlackBullet and I are the only active ones. It seems Chelsea stoped and Sandra...well shes temporarily on vacation away from the site/internet.


 And whatever happened to my Blue SMurf??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> And whatever happened to my Blue SMurf??


 why the hell would u miss her? she was just a dumb airhead


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

we cant forget about the kitty guys.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > BlackBullet and I are the only active ones. It seems Chelsea stoped and Sandra...well shes temporarily on vacation away from the site/internet.
> ...


 i think u scared her away


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > nope karen wanted me but i said no the toffee isnt interested lol
> ...


 ur love life doesnt involve pfury or anyone else cause u have no love life its quite obvious







lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > BlackBullet and I are the only active ones. It seems Chelsea stoped and Sandra...well shes temporarily on vacation away from the site/internet.
> ...


 sexy adonis to she left too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ur love life doesnt involve pfury or anyone else cause u have no love life its quite obvious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because I didnt give you the time of day, doesnt mean I dont have one.









Sexy Adonis isnt an active member here that much, shes at pfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > And whatever happened to my Blue SMurf??
> ...


 those are the kida chicks i like.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Only because your practically guarenteed to be right all the time..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 yeah theyre great to f*ck but not to put up with on an internet forum, and id bet she was fugly anyway


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well this thread is full of confessions









and P45 I'll look into becoming Jesus









Oh, and nobody has mensioned Dracofish or Myka


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Oh, and nobody has mensioned Dracofish or Myka


As far as Myka its because the title of this thread is PFury Love...not PFish Love. She hasnt been active here since January, with the exception of a few posts in the B&S forum.

And as for Dracofish, she's taken.

So Im assuming that would be why people havent said anything...plus this is a "crap and childish _thread_"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

draco only posts on NonPiranha forum anyway


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > ur love life doesnt involve pfury or anyone else cause u have no love life its quite obvious
> ...


 suuuuuuuuure lol im so convinced lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> draco only posts on NonPiranha forum anyway


 and that is the best forum out of them all IMO


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 From the pix she sent and showed.. she was good to go


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > draco only posts on NonPiranha forum anyway
> ...


 Yeah, I'm here and active, but only in non-piranha discussion. You can thank Innes for bringing me here...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I dont recall her sending any pics... they in Mugshots or something?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I dont recall her sending any pics... they in Mugshots or something?


 i believe so


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont recall her sending any pics... they in Mugshots or something?
> ...










yes they are


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn i must have been missing out for awhile then


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn yeah if thats actually her than she was pretty damned hot


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 your welcome









also P45 - I never rememberd seeing your pic - I bet your fugly


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

prolly :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> prolly :sad:


 is this you?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> damn yeah if thats actually her than she was pretty damned hot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I dont recall her sending any pics...


It was ONLY sent to the guys she thought was CUTE


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > prolly :sad:
> ...


 Or maybe this one..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

that prob wasnt her......but if it was........


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Of course not! My teeth are much straighter than those guys'


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Of course not! My teeth are much straighter than those guys'


 come on - show us yer pic


----------

